# Aaron Singerman 150lbs Incline Presses IronMagLabs Super-DMZ Rx



## Arnold (Jan 21, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## twotuff (Jan 21, 2012)

strong


----------



## swollen (Jan 21, 2012)

twotuff said:


> strong



...Very...


----------



## ckcrown84 (Jan 21, 2012)

I wish we had dumbbells that went past 100lbs at my gym.


----------



## independent (Jan 21, 2012)

He needs to lay off the dumbells and train those calfs.


----------



## ThreeGigs (Jan 22, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> He needs to lay off the dumbells and train those calfs.



Really, when your upper arms are that much bigger than your calves you just look... weird.  There's a guy at my gym who's the same. I've only ever seen him train legs *once*, and that was half squats. Knee angle to 90 degrees (almost, lol) and that's it. His nickame is "Superchicken"... all breast, no leg.


----------



## PappyMason (Jan 22, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> I wish we had dumbbells that went past 100lbs at my gym.



do you by any chance go to planet fitness lol. 
my gym (24 hour fitness) just got rid of all dumbells past 80 lbs because people were dropping the weights and the ceiling in the best buy store below started crumpling. gotta find a new gym now...


----------



## dravenraven (Jan 22, 2012)

Is he stacking it with injectables?


----------



## malk (Jan 22, 2012)

ide rather have mass,no one cares in the end how much dumbell you shake
around lol.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 22, 2012)

He did men's physique so his goals may be a bit different.

F'ing strong for mens bikini...


----------



## Powermaster (Jan 22, 2012)

That's badass for just about anybody.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Jan 23, 2012)

I could take him at the gym any day of the week. I just need to work on the cuts and ile do the men's modeling too 

And no I workout at "ping recreation" it is the campus gym.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 23, 2012)

he is talking about possibly doing a bodybuilding show again.


----------

